# Hey all!



## Jimmy Social (Feb 6, 2016)

Hey guys, I'm just starting beekeeping and I'm really excited to get to grow and learn with my bees. I'm taking an organic approach and will be using top bar hives. I just have one quick question. We live with a river running along our property. Would it be possible for the bees to collect that water without drowning? Or should I just provide a stagnate source of water that they can safely collect from?


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

I expect they'll be able to find quiet water on the shores of a river that they can work safely. But do try to locate your hives away from wet ground. Sunny and dry will help keep them healthy. They can use a source of water 100 yards away, or more.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource, Jimmy!

I agree with _Phoebee _that the bees can likely find some quiet spot on the river to gather water, but I suspect that, given your location, the river water may be quite cold in the spring. I have noticed that my bees prefer sun-warmed still water in the spring, when the water in nearby creek is still cold. Rain water in an overturned garbage can lid, sitting in the sun, provided a preferred water source on cold days.

Cold water or syrup can cool the bees' bodies to the point where their wing muscles are too cold, and they can't fly well.


----------



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

They'll be able to find water no problem. In the cold weather months they go after sun-warmed water on porous materials like wood, stone, concrete. 

Heres a pick of bees in February on my garden cold frame. The "warm" condensation drips down the windows and saturates the wood.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Jimmy!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource!


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome!


----------

